# Less Expensive Winter Heating



## albsure (Sep 17, 2005)

I heard the other day that the cost of heating your home this winter will be going up 71%.  I am trying to come up with ways to reduce my gas bill because who can afford an increase like that?  Outside of the obvious types of winterizing your home, ie: caulking, plastic over windows, etc. I'm curious to know how everybody else will be trying to cut their costs this winter....


----------



## bondo (Sep 19, 2005)

check out many of the solar and green builder sites.  Home Power Magazine (homepower.com) is a good place to start.  The altenergystore.com is another good place to shop. There is a passive solar air heater that attaches to a south facing wall and heats cold air from the floor.  There are several maker of these.  Other solutions are more elabrate.  If gas is your main heating means the might concider putting a corn burning system in if you have a basement heating system.


----------



## paintinglady (Sep 26, 2005)

Those a great resources that you posted.  I'll be interested to see if anyone else has any more.


----------



## FirTrader (Sep 26, 2005)

Wood Stove and Chimney - $1500.00
Stihl Chain Saw -  $500.00
Firewood permit $5.00

We got a woodstove to supplement the furnace, and now with natural gas being worth more than liquid platinum, we supplement the wood stove with the furnace.


----------



## classy1 (Oct 1, 2005)

I am going with fireplace more this year, and using large plexiglas sheets on the outside of my windows as well as plastic inside - also, check your flooring and subflooring - I strung up some insulation in my basement and saved a good bit last year (I live in an old house, tho).  Also, electric space heaters are very useful if you tend to spend most of your time in one or two rooms.


----------



## archaicruin (Oct 14, 2005)

Classy1 - what do you mean about the plexiglas sheeting?  Is this a kind of build-your-own storm window trick?


----------



## beverly (Oct 17, 2005)

has anyone used that plastic that you actually have to use the blowdry for it to stick to the window to keep the cold out?  I usually use the kind you just tape up but my house is so drafty, you can hear the plastic blowing when the wind gets going.  anyone use the other kind?  how was it?  where can I find it?


----------



## 1guitarman (Oct 27, 2005)

I have tried the blowdry stuff once, and it ended up on the floor after a few good gusts (old house/windows). I now use 6 mil poly sheeting hung up with a few staples and duct tape. Start by using a staple in both top corners to hold it up, duct tape the edges, then put a staple in each corner so they hold onto the tape as well as the poly. If the window is large, I put a few extra along the top and bottom edges. Put the staples in an inconspicuous spot so the holes aren't noticed later. When the season is over, the duct tape residue can be removed using a citrus based adhesive remover (not as toxic smelling but powerful). Spray it on a rag, then wipe the residue- this will help in not messing up any finished surfaces. The poly can sometimes be found at building supply stores like Lowes. You can also check out environmental supply stores in the yellow pages. It's usually sold in 20' x 100' rolls- average price being around $60-$70- but this will last you quite a few years and will more than pay for itself in reduced heating costs. In rooms that aren't used often, I seal them off with flaps (so I can still access them). If you want any pointers on doing that, please let me know. Guess I should mention I do asbestos abatement so I do this type of thing on a daily basis!


----------



## 2pyrs (Nov 12, 2005)

In the old days when we could not fix stuff because of the cost I came up with a few things I used on our old home. One was plexiglass sheets when it was cheap. I would cut to size of windows and place magnetic roll strips I bought at craft store with super glue on them and then glue strips to window trim and paint it white and slap them up. Another one was I made a wood frame like a picture frame and put 4 mil plastic in it and the used plumbers putty to attach it to window trim. How did that work well it was good for a few hours till it fell of and hit my son in the head. We still have a standing joke about that one we sometimes call him pud head.  I think the best one was a fine bead of caulk around the window that did best. When summer came I would just give the window a tug and up it would come and then clean of silicone caulk. Oh yes I used window film that you take a hair dryer to (better known as shrink wrap) out of 8 windows I got one up so you could see out of it and two or three that did not fall off. When the weather got a little warmer we could not open the windows to let air in because it would get cold that night or the next day.

                                                        2pyrs


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 6, 2006)

Go Geothermal; it costs a lot but it will certainly pay for itself. "Why curse the darkness, when you can light a candle".
Glenn


----------



## Cakalac (Jun 21, 2006)

Duel-fuel!


----------



## Begreen (Jul 16, 2006)

beverly said:
			
		

> has anyone used that plastic that you actually have to use the blowdry for it to stick to the window to keep the cold out?  I usually use the kind you just tape up but my house is so drafty, you can hear the plastic blowing when the wind gets going.  anyone use the other kind?  how was it?  where can I find it?



Yes, I've used this for several years on the interior of several large windows. It works well assuming that you don't have big gaps to the outside that you are trying to cover. Caulk those gaps first. The trick is to install it with good tape. I only use 3M's double-stick product made for the application. It's pricey, but works. The surface it sticks to must be clean and intact. The tape will pull off a poorly painted surface. My best success has been on our varnished wood windows.


----------

